# Duracell batteries?



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Store (club) near the house has Duracell AGM group 31 deep cycles on sale for $159.00.
Any opinions or experience with these batteries.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Some comments on Duracell here...
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thr...oup-31-batteries-on-sale.324419/#post-2420089


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

No opinion but I bought 3 of them.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I put two on my 24 volt 80lb motor at the beginning of the season last year. I run all electric motors so I give them a pretty good draw down every trip out. They performed perfectly for me last year. Nice not having to check and add water.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Might just have been a bad battery?? But I bought one and it lasted 8 months. I took it back and got another, seems ok now? But I am buying two for my new terrova set up ........fingers crossed


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Pooch said:


> Store (club) near the house has Duracell AGM group 31 deep cycles on sale for $159.00.
> Any opinions or experience with these batteries.
> View attachment 258105


Just looked at the link I had. $75 in Mentor Not AGM


----------



## bar2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I bought 3 of the 31 agm for my new terrova haven’t got to test them out yet. Will be interested to see how long they last trolling.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Picked up 2 of the 31 agm. I'll give them a try. Also two starting batteries.


----------

